# Looking for good breeder in Connecticut



## peterhomick3 (Sep 3, 2014)

I am looking forward to purchasing a german shepherd puppy. The new addition to my family is a surprise for my two daughters aged 2 & 4. Does anybody have any suggestions for a good reputable breeder in Connecticut. Von wilhendorf was recommended to me but I have read mixed reviews about this breeder and am apprehensive to spend this much money without researching it first.


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

Was waiting for someone who is more knowledgeable than me to respond. But since you still haven't received any posts addressing your question - I'll give it a shot.

I don't know anything either positive or negative about von wilhendord, so I can't help you there.

As has been pointed out in other threads, there seems to be dearth of breeders in CT. If you're willing to expand your search a little to include NH, Mass., RI, Vermont, or if its closer for you NY, I think you will find a lot more options. A search of some past threads will yield a bunch of recommendations. 

You also don't say what type of GSD you are looking for - i.e. American or European, working lines or show lines. Also, if there are any particular qualities you are looking for. This would help others make a recommendation.

Finally, if you are dead set on staying in CT, you might take a look at Vonderteuth. They tend to have mostly WGSL dogs, and I think there breeding program is a little haphazard. However, my last GSD, Cosmo, came from them and he was a fantastic dog. Very strong prey drive, very obedient and a joy to train. Tremendously loyal to me and my family. Beautiful. Extremely athletic and strong as an ox. He was however a little nervy and dog aggressive, so not perfect. He also came from a dam I met and really liked, but who has long since passed away - Cosmo died last year at age 12.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm in CT , and agree with alot of what John says above.

Wilhendorf is not my cup of tea and I'd be glad to tell you why if you want to pm me.

Have you got any german shepherd experience? They can be tough very bitey puppies especially if you have young kids..they don't call them sharks for nothing

With that, the only two in CT that I would refer you to, are Von Monte Haus in Tolland , Tina is also the AC there. or Jen of Noblecraft K9 in Canterbury..I dont think either has puppies available however, if you know exactly what your looking for they may be able to refer you to someone that would suit your lifestyle.

I like ryanhaus gsd's in MA, and von hena c in NH..

However, if you don't have gsd experience, it may be rather daunting..

I think you need to sit down, write down what you want and don't want in a dog and contact the above for a referral or if any of them have something available to suit your 'want's and don't wants'.

Honestly, for me anyway, and I've had german shepherds my entire life, if I had a 2 and 4 year old I don't think I'd be getting them a german shepherd, something probably a little more sedate but that's certainly your choice


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've seen a couple of nice dogs from Erich Grasso. His seem to be mostly imports rather than his own breedings though.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

yes, michelle him to, forgot about him..


----------

